# Jela Sliding doors with Blinds from LOWES???



## johnnytuinals (May 20, 2006)

I just called lowes up and my salesperson was looking at the ReliaBilt French doors with blinds in them and he said he does not see a GAP between the doors when closed.He also said that there is weather stripping when the doors are closed....
Salesman said for the month that he has work at lowes that he sold around 16 of these doors and nobody complained yet.....
So I wonder maybe its a tad harder to install these doors instead of the sliding doors and makes the installers job a lot more easy???JohnnyT


----------

